# Parentheses fuzz questions.



## Teddeeh (Jul 27, 2019)

So..  looking at the order on the pedal it looks like the boost is in front whereas the actual pedal the boost is after the drive?. I may mod for an order switch but im just writing to clarify..


----------



## Teddeeh (Jul 27, 2019)

Also, the drive section, is it (looking at the finished box top down) 
Vol     gain   Blend  boost 
Tone   clip


----------



## Robert (Jul 27, 2019)

Nope, the boost is on the output, just like the original.  

And yes, that's the control layout.


----------



## Teddeeh (Jul 28, 2019)

Robert said:


> Nope, the boost is on the output, just like the original.
> 
> And yes, that's the control layout.


But the control layout is technically reversed..?


----------



## Robert (Jul 28, 2019)

Teddeeh said:


> But the control layout is technically reversed..?



That depends on whether you're looking at the original from above, or with the knobs facing you... Even still it's not a direct comparison since the original controls were in a straight line.

It was never really intended to be cosmetically identical.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 28, 2019)

The boost is definitely on the output! I built mine, still debugging a couple things but the boost works just fine


----------

